# Need help with presario f750us drivers



## hyp182 (Nov 8, 2010)

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0543&SUBSYS_30EA103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&0B
coprocessor
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_137A103C&REV_01\4&3B50943C&0&0068
ethernet controller
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_055C&SUBSYS_30EA103C&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&38
Pci device
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0533&SUBSYS_30EA103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&90
video controller

I recently downgraded from vista to windows xp

These are the missing drivers...I hope this is the right information needed and if not i can get what you need.
All help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

See the below thread.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-hp-compaq-presario-f750us-drivers-needed-217129.html


----------



## hyp182 (Nov 8, 2010)

ok, well i got most of the drivers updated but i still cant get the Eth drive to work
cnan you help
thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

See if this driver will install:
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=22&system=1


----------



## hyp182 (Nov 8, 2010)

its in a different language but it looks like the file is no longer there


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try this link:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P8I57N0S


----------

